

Customer Development in a Big Company - amirmc
http://steveblank.com/2010/08/23/solving-the-innovators-dilemma-customer-development-in-a-big-company/

======
tom_b
+1 for the comment "in a multi-billion dollar company, a $10 Million
dollar/year new product line doesn’t even move the needle." I actually saw
projects with 7 digit profits canceled because they were not viewed as growth
opportunities for the company.

I'd also double the 15% time estimate for "managing up and protecting down."
People in entrenched organizations (big and small) simply don't seem open to
positive change. You almost have to build it, put it place, get the users
going, and then sell it up to management.

~~~
amirmc
I don't think it's because people in big orgs are not open to change.

I believe that big companies would love to be able to change but they're
hampered by their own layers of processes and procedures (created to protect
the existing/old ways of doing things).

I think Netflix's slide deck on culture explains why this happens quite
succinctly. <http://www.slideshare.net/reed2001/culture-1798664> (see slides
40-51)

